# Blue Anole



## jper26 (May 25, 2003)

Has anybody ever kept a blue anole? Im not really a fan of anoles but i seen a blue one in a pet store the other day kinda cool was thinking of getting it.


----------



## Wade (May 27, 2003)

Assuming it's what I think it is, it's just a color variant of the green anole (Anolis carolinensis). I'd go with a well-planted terrarium (with a good lid!), a full spectrum flourecent light and a incadecent basking light. Mist daily to allow for drinking. I think there's a few good books on keeping them.

Wade


----------



## Ravnos (May 27, 2003)

Anolis roquet is actually commonly called the 'blue anole', though I don't think I've seen it very often in the pet trade. Care is pretty much the same as any other anole species though. Anoles do change color depending on temperature and basking needs... so quite often what you see isn't always what you get. 

Rav


----------



## jper26 (May 27, 2003)

Yeah Wade i believe it is just a different color variation i seen it at that fish place in lancaster pa. Was a bit more pricey $21 than a regular green anole looked a little better though.


----------



## Wade (May 28, 2003)

Make sure to check if they have a latin name so you can figure out which it is.

Wade


----------



## BugBoyX (May 30, 2003)

The ones that were at That Fish Place/Pet Place were Anolis roquet ssp.  You can tell by the shape of the body and head and the overall colour.  "Blue" green anoles still have the same colour sceme as a regular one, just they're lacking yellow pigment, so you get blue instead of green.  You can keep A. roquet ssp. the same as green anoles, except that they tend to like things more airy and a bit drier.  It's usually a good idea to have a full open screen lid and better yet some side ventilation.  Good luck with them if you decided to give them a try.....after you get them set up in the right conditions( they're usually really stressed out at the dealer or pet store) the colour on them just "pops", especially on the males.


----------



## BugBoyX (May 30, 2003)

Now I'm going to contradict myself.....the ones at That Fish Place/Pet Place may have also been a colour varient of Anolis trinitatis(you've got me thinking anoles now ......anoles can be really difficult to tell actual species or subspecies..especially with some of the Carribean species. Check with the dealer  If they are A. trinitatis you would keep them just as you would green anoles, except you'd want to keep them a bit warmer.
I tend not to buy from pet stores, so I can't really say how well these guys will do for you if you decide to get them.  Be very careful and make sure they're nice and active with out any wounds or anything else wrong with them.
good luck-----Roy


----------



## jper26 (May 30, 2003)

Hey Aggro how far do you live from that fish place? They just started getting some different scorpions in.


----------



## BugBoyX (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah, I noticed that.......I think they had some red-claws, the usual emporers and there was some other one they had....think maybe it was a Egyptian gold or something.  Oh, I live only about a mile and a half from there.....makes getting crickets and stuff really easy.


----------



## jper26 (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah Aggro i begged them too get different scorps for months i got 2 Parabuthus  Liosomas there about a month ago. Im only 20 minutes from there.


----------

